# Apple Pie Wine



## Hillbilly Bill (Dec 16, 2009)

After hearing/reading numerous people requesting a recipe for Apple Pie Wine, I searched for and found one. Many of the recipes for Apple Pie Wine use grain alcohol and are not wines. This is a wine recipe. It will need to be modified somewhat (I'm pretty sure it wasn't written by an accomplished winemaker.) but that should not be a problem.

*Making Apple Pie Wine*
*　*
*Things You'll Need:*
12 ounce can of frozen apple juice concentrate, 100 percent juice
6 ounce can of frozen lemonade 
1 pound of sugar 
1 gallon of water 
1/2 teaspoon pectic enzyme 
1 packet of wine yeast 
2 cinnamon sticks 
4 whole allspice 
1/4 teaspoon fresh ginger 
Stainless steel pot 
2 one-gallon glass jugs, cleaned and sanitized 
Rubber band 
Plastic wrap 
Funnel 
Chopstick or other long stick for stirring 
4 foot length of clear plastic tubing from an aquarium shop 
*　*
Step 1 
Remove the frozen apple juice and frozen lemonade concentrates from the freezer and let them defrost.
Step 2 
Place one quart of water in the stainless steel pot and bring it to a boil.
Step 3 
Remove the pot of water from the stove and add the sugar, stirring so the sugar dissolves.
Step 4 
Using the funnel, pour the warm water into one of the gallon jugs.
Step 5 
Add the thawed apple juice and thawed lemonade to the jug, stirring with the chopstick.
Step 6 
Stir in the pectic enzyme and the remaining three quarts of water.
Step 7 
Cover the lid of the jug with the plastic wrap, securing it with the rubber band.
Step 8 
Place the jug in a warm, dark space for 24 hours.
Step 9 
Remove the plastic wrap and stir in a packet of wine yeast.
Step 10 
Cover the lid of the jug with a new piece of plastic wrap, securing it with the rubber band.
Step 11 
Place the jug in a warm, dark space for one month so the wine can begin to ferment. The temperature should be between 60 to 80 degrees.
Step 12 
After one month, use the plastic tubing to siphon the wine into the new jug, leaving all the sediment behind.
Step 13 
Stir the spices into the wine.
Step 14 
Cover the lid of the jug with a clean piece of plastic wrap, securing it with the rubber band.
Step 15 
Set the wine aside for a few more months to finish fermenting. Then enjoy a cup of delicious homemade apple pie wine.


----------



## rocket man (Dec 18, 2009)

Sounds pretty good. I think you would need more apple juice though, other wise it would be pretty thin. Not sure about the lemonade, never had that with apple.


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 18, 2009)

Seems like the lemon would cut the sweetness a bit so it wouldn't be syrupy, sounds like a good edition to an apple pie type of wine. The apple juice does seem a bit week. Usually 3 cans(11-120z) of frozen and enough water to make a gallon seems to be the norm. Other than that sounds like a great recipe to drink warm on a cold winter night. At least for those of us who know what winter is!! (I was just out shoveling snow and was wondering what it must be like to have never seen snow, and lots of people haven't)

Our friend Betty in Belize may not enjoy it!!LOL Might have to get her the skeeter pee recipe, sounds like a thirst quencher.


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Dec 18, 2009)

rocket man said:


> Sounds pretty good. I think you would need more apple juice though, other wise it would be pretty thin. Not sure about the lemonade, never had that with apple.


 


arcticsid said:


> Seems like the lemon would cut the sweetness a bit so it wouldn't be syrupy, sounds like a good edition to an apple pie type of wine. The apple juice does seem a bit week. Usually 3 cans(11-120z) of frozen and enough water to make a gallon seems to be the norm. Other than that sounds like a great recipe to drink warm on a cold winter night. At least for those of us who know what winter is!! (I was just out shoveling snow and was wondering what it must be like to have never seen snow, and lots of people haven't)
> 
> Our friend Betty in Belize may not enjoy it!!LOL Might have to get her the skeeter pee recipe, sounds like a thirst quencher.


 
I really don't know, guys... I've not made this wine yet. I was looking for a recipe and couldn't fine one in the website, so I Googled it and put it in the recipe section. Maybe someone will give it a try and we'll know more about it.
HB


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 18, 2009)

Hillbilly take a look around in here.
http://brewery.org/

Lots of beer, cider, meads, wines, liquers, and even soda pop.
Troy


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up T-Roy... I already had the Cat's Meow 3 saved on my desktop, but I didn't have the others. This will come in handy if I decide to brew some beer this coming spring.
Snowing like crazy outside... just heard the snow plow drive by on the highway at the foot of the hill.
Take care...
HB


----------



## Julie (Dec 19, 2009)

Hillbilly Bill said:


> *Making Apple Pie Wine*
> *　*
> *Things You'll Need:*
> 12 ounce can of frozen apple juice concentrate, 100 percent juice
> ...




WOW, the recipe is kinda scary. I am not sure about the lemonade, that might be a little too much. Also there was no yeast nutrient listed I would be concerned about fermenting. And the spices I think might be a little too strong. I did a 3 gallon batch of spiced apple wine list year and added 3 sticks of cinnamon and the wine came out with just a hint of cinnamon. It was just right.

I am going to try making an apple pie wine. I currently have 5 gallons of apple wine aging. When I rack next, I am going to add 5 cinnamon sticks and then backsweeten with brown sugar.

I do not add ginger or allspice to my apple pie so I decided not add it to my wine but I does sound interesting.

If anyone does use this recipe I would be very interested in the results.

Julie


----------



## drainsurgeon (Oct 26, 2016)

Julie said:


> WOW, the recipe is kinda scary. I am not sure about the lemonade, that might be a little too much. Also there was no yeast nutrient listed I would be concerned about fermenting. And the spices I think might be a little too strong. I did a 3 gallon batch of spiced apple wine list year and added 3 sticks of cinnamon and the wine came out with just a hint of cinnamon. It was just right.
> 
> I am going to try making an apple pie wine. I currently have 5 gallons of apple wine aging. When I rack next, I am going to add 5 cinnamon sticks and then backsweeten with brown sugar.
> 
> ...



Julie, how did this wine turn out? I'm about to press 105# of cored, quartered and frozen apples. I've been reading for 2 evenings looking at different apple wine recipes and am wondering about the spice part. Some have cloves, allspice and most have cinnamon sticks either in the primary or added during aging. How long did you add the cinnamon sticks for and how did the wine turn out?


----------



## Julie (Oct 26, 2016)

Turned out very well. I left the cinnamon sticks in for about 2 months, but I would taste here and there to make sure I wasn't over doing it. Adding cloves and allspice does make for a good tasting wine but the problem I found was it can take over the wine real quick. Since I only add cinnamon to my apple pie and everyone loves it, I figured that would be good enough for my wine. And if came out good.


----------

